# What to Purchase -Just getting Started



## MrsBrown (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello all, and thank you for taking the time to read my post. I am new here and looking forward to receiving and sharing some wonderful advice. 

I had been a professional photographer some time ago (before digital). 
I graduated with my degree in photography in 94 to give you an idea. I started working in the field in 92 and continued such full time until 96, when I went part time until 2000ish. 

I am desperately wanting to make a serious move to renter the business, focusing on portraits for infants, children, families, and special events such as weddings and engagements. I plan to work with natural lighting outdoors more often than indoors, however will be needing advice for equipment for both.

I want to do this right the first time- though my budget is limited. 
I am asking for assistance with knowledge of MUST HAVE equipment and opinions on such. 

I came here here first before purchasing as I thought that made the most logical sense.
Though I'd love to purchase a shiny new Canon EOS 5D MarkIII, it is not in my current budget- I do hope to upgrade to this and make it my main camera once I get my feet on the ground. In the mean time to start, I have been considering the Canon EOS 60D, with a 24-85mm-f3.5-4.5 EF, and 75-300mm-f4.0-5.6EFIII HD, 4GB SD Memory card, High Speed Reader, Carrying case, full size tripod, lens care package, LCD screen protectors, & cap keeper. 
Its a package I found online for $829. 

Do you all feel this is a good start and investment? Is this a good first camera for starting and then back up camera for later? If not PLEASE let me know! (I've always used Nikon in the past)

Also, what do you suggest? What other equipment MUST I have to start out? 
And what software is best for editing? I know the investment range is endless, so I will say this, I need software that I can work with that will make my photos look amazing outside of what the camera alone can do. I may have access to photoshop, but is that really the best route? 

Desperately seeking advice as soon as possible so I can get started!!!

Thank you all so very much for your help- it is truly appreciated more than you will ever know!!!

Happy New Year!
Blessings


----------



## raventepes (Dec 27, 2013)

The 60D isn't a bad camera, but one thing that will throw you off is that the camera itself is an APS-C (crop sensor). Essentially, you would take your normal full frame, which is based on a 35mm frame and crop the middle out. Both lenses you mentioned are full frame. While they aren't bad lenses by any means, especially the 24-85, you'll feel limited as it'll act as a 38.4mm to 136mm. 

Unfortunately, there isn't a whole lot of pro quality lens support for APS-C across the board, Nikon included. Personally, I'd recommend Sigma's 17-50mm and 50-150, both which are f/2.8. They effectively act as 24-70 and 70-200, respectively. 

Personally, I use Nikon, as it seems you historically do as well, though my business partner uses Canon, so I've had to learn that system just as well as I know my own. 

You're also going to want a flash head, bare minimum. I like Yongnuo. They're every bit as good as a model by Canon or Nikon, for a fraction of the price. I also use a Fotodiox 6x8 flash mounted softbox for a softer effect. 

Just out of curiosity, do you have any of your old equipment?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 27, 2013)

Out of curiosity, if your background is Nikon, why switch to Canon?  I'm also puzzled as to why someone with several years of professional experience would consider one of these on-line package deals.  You're paying for a bunch of junk you don't need such as screen protectors and a 'cap keeper'.  I would suggest your best value for professional work is going to come from the used market.  A used semi-pro body such as the 5D Mk II would be far more appropriate and a better value.  The kit you've listed might be adequate for outdoor family sessions, but is going to be completely unsuitable for weddings.

What is your budget and timeline for this?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 27, 2013)

What kind of budget do you have? Budget would determine what you could buy first, but I would say you could go with the Sigma 17-50 f/2.8 and their 50-150mm f/2.8 lenses, a *good, TTL capable flash*, meaning a Canon 600, a couple of large reflector panels--not round dinky ones, but BIG roughly 42x72 inch models, four Avenger brand C-stands, a bunch of A-clamps and grip arms, a pair of 42 inch round white/silver of 5-in-1 reflectors, a backup body (cheap Rebel I guess), a tripod and ball head, and a nice, small "beach buggy" to wheel the stuff around in while on-location. Make SURE you have a couple really good lens shades. You'll also want some fur throws and rugs, some foam wedges for baby posing, a buuuunch of baby props, and if you can find one, I think a small, white "awning" would be useful too. This is a very, very minimal equipment set.


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2013)

You need just about as much gear to properly light a photograph outside as you do to light a photograph indoors.
Outside you can get by with more reflectors, diffusion panels, scrims and less electrically produced lighting, but shooting outside is a lot more iffy than shooting inside.

Indoors you have total control of the light quality and direction, and can shoot any time of day or night and regardless of the weather.

Outside, beyond choosing the time of day and time of year, you have no control over where the Sun is and how much if any clouds there are between it and your subject.
In other words, outside you have a lot less control over the quality and direction of light.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 28, 2013)

If you want a Canon get a used full frame camera like the 5D Mark I. Get a 50mm 1.4, there are tons of 24-105 F4 L glass on ebay since they come packaged with the Mark III and so on. Get a flash, umbrella mount adapter and a 60" umbrella you can bounce and shoot through. get some reflector panels. light stands and reflector holder unless you are hiring an assistant. Throw in some sand bags for the light stands too. even on light windy days umbrellas and reflectors become giant sails. 

If you really want to specialize in everything you listed its gonna cost you a lot more.

1. You need to buy or rent fast glass for weddings and events including back ups. 
2. Infants you need to photograph in 80 degree weather or inside and set the temp to 80. It needs to be warm for infants.
3. Kids. You need a lot of patients and a special tact with kids. If you don't have that, skip kids photos.
4. Families are pretty easy but you need to be able to light groups effectively. Rent what you need. 
5. Don't forget you'll need a light meter.
6. Then you need liability and equipment insurance. You can't get those unless you are a registered business. 

Nothing really has changed since the film days. Just swapping the film for memory cards. Film grain for Digital noise. Do yo have anything left over from your film days? Also, you may want to specialize in something. A successful wedding photographer is USUALLY a crappy infant photographer and vice versa. Totally different personalities. What do you really want to do?


----------



## KmH (Dec 28, 2013)

the f stops here: how to attract terrible clients



> *Terrible Client Magnet #3: You&#8217;re A Photographer Of All Trades And Master Of None.*


----------



## DreamPhotos (Dec 30, 2013)

I have to agree. I've been studying different photographers websites and the ones who seems to specialize in everything don't seem to have as impressive photos as those who specialize in one or two areas. Find what you love and stick with that. You can always branch out later.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 30, 2013)

You know film why not stick to film and offer something different because weddings shot on film in the UK is getting popular and most of the new Walmart pro's would not have a clue with film


----------

